# Arytenoid cartilage reduction



## rgeib (Mar 28, 2017)

Anyone have input for coding a laryngoscopic reduction of dislocated arytenoid cartilage? The closest I can find is 31560 or 30561, but this is not an exact match since it refers to laryngoscopic >removal< of the cartilage (arytenoidectomy). Should I go with an unlisted code? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## nsteinhauser (Apr 1, 2017)

It looks like there's no cpt code that's appropriate for the reduction so you're going to have to go with unlisted 31599.  Unless someone out there knows of another appropriate choice?  Anyone?


----------

